# Investing in 'Brazilian Eucalyptus' i.e charcoal



## Sierra (21 Jan 2009)

Hi there

I've been approached by a company, can I mention the name? 'Greenwood Management' 



who are based in England regarding investing in 'Brazilian Eucalyptus' which when harvested in five or seven uears will yield charcoal for the energy industry. The returns seems very good; a doubling on my investment of just above 3K after five years or a tripling after seven years; the latter being the recommended time to leave my investment; the former being a get out early time period. There are investment options for 7K+ but I'd be going in at the lower option. This company do pine tree investments also. 

Does anyone here have the low down on this company or any opinions regarding this type of investment & what risks might be involved & how safe would the initial capital I invest would be?

Would be grateful for any advice.


----------



## Sherman (21 Jan 2009)

Golden rule. If an investment company makes an unsolicited approach to you, walk away (I don't know anything about this crowd, but your post seems to suggest they approached you which I would always be wary of).


----------



## Sierra (21 Jan 2009)

I need a bit more than that Sherman however thanks for your reply. They got my name because I have investments with the 'Irish Forestry Fund' who were unaware this company had a list of their investors & were contacting them. The 'Irish Forestry Fund' were none too happy about it.


----------



## mathepac (21 Jan 2009)

A few onservations about their web-site :

If they are based in England, why does their News page feature primarily Irish publications? They also list an office on Lr Rathmines Road, Dublin.

Their past-performance indicators are generic "forestry investment"  performance rather than specifically about their fund.

Their "Vineyards Direct" page lists other institutional investors in vineyards, but is sparse on information on their own investments.


----------



## DrMoriarty (7 Mar 2009)

The thread is closed for consideration by the moderators.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Mar 2009)

These guys have come up on Askaboutmoney before selling all sorts of unregulated investments:

Greenwood Management
Buying US Dollars
Greenwood Investments
greenwood investments
Vineyard Investment


----------



## ajapale (17 Dec 2010)

Bump


----------

